

Samsung's Smartwatch Will Use Your Heartbeats to Unlock Your Smartphone - nitin_flanker
http://www.whatafuture.com/2015/03/17/heartbeat-authentication-in-samsung-smartwatch/

======
LoneWolf
Seems interesting but I don't understand how feasible this is, our heartbeat
is not exactly the same all the time, sometimes beats faster, sometimes
slower, what a I missing?

~~~
tripzilch
I don't know how accurate their readings are, but it's (like you say) not the
frequency that is unique, however the exact shape and intervals of the PQRST
points within a single ECG period _is_.

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrocardiography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrocardiography)

